# Tribute to Clover and Ruby



## xxisabellaxx (Jan 15, 2012)

Ruby and Clover were litter mates and we bought them as pets for my sister and I in 2001.

Clover Died on the night of the Superbowl back in 2008, from what was thought to be cancer.

Ruby died on Memorial Day in 2009, she was 10 years old. She also suffered from an abcess, that back in 2004 the vets said she would die from.

I miss them so much 



Here are their pictures: Clover (broken) Ruby (Black)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 16, 2012)

We miss all our bridge bunnies too, but all I have to do is close my eyes and they are still with me.


----------



## MILU (Jan 16, 2012)

Someday we'll meet our beloved and sweet bunnies again. Clover and Ruby are somewhere just waiting to meet you too, but now they have to make heaven a better and more beautiful place... some day you'll reunite again!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 16, 2012)

They both had long and happy lives.


----------

